# Kann eine Wildsau günstig bekommen



## der-gute (5. Dezember 2007)

Moin

ein Freund will mir seine fünf Jahre alte Wildsau mit Steuersatz und Gabel für 1500 Euro verkaufen.

Keine Ahnung was für eine Wildsau. Kann es sein, das es vor fünf Jahren nur eine Art Wildsau gab? Sie hat ein onepointfive Steuerrohr und eine variable Federung hinten von 160 bis 200 mm. Das Unterrohr verläuft in einer Biegung kurz vor dem Tretlager. Mehr weiss ich auch net über den Rahmen

Dabei ist ein Brunn Steuersatz 1.5 Zoll und eine Brunn 027 Einfachbrücke mit leider nur 130 mm

Ich denke nicht, das er mit der Wildsau viel gefahren ist, denn er hat noch mehrere andere Freerider. Gestürzt ist er wohl auch maximal einmal damit und das nicht schwer. leider alles wage Annahmen, aber er fährt zu 97% CrossCountry.

die Gabel behagt mir nicht so in diesem Fahrwerk. Nur für den Anfang wärs wohl ok. Man könnte die Gabel wohl auch bei Brunn auf 150 mm umrüsten lassen, aber das kostet schon etwas

was haltet ihr von dem Angebot?


----------



## Elfriede (5. Dezember 2007)

Ein Foto wäre günstig für eine vernünftige Einschätzung.

1500 Euro wäre mir für ein 5 jahre altes Rahmen Gabelset zu teuer. Guck lieber bei ebay nach Kompletträdern.

Für 1500 bekommt ich bei Alutech ja schon einen 1 Jahr alten Teamkeiler in Wunschfarbe mit Dämpfer und zwei Jahren Garantie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedpower (5. Dezember 2007)

Vieeeeel zu teuer das hab ich für meine 05er Hardride+Chris King SteelSet+DHX 5.0+Totem Coil bezahlt...nur als vergleich


Guck dich leiber noch ein bisschen um....


----------



## Piefke (5. Dezember 2007)

Zu teuer und die Gabel passt nicht!
Im Bikemarkt verkauft einer Alutech Teamsau Downhillrahmen 2005 mit 888 und 5th Element fÃ¼r 950 â¬ - nur mal so als Vergleich!


----------



## der-gute (5. Dezember 2007)

ich hab ihm ne sms geschickt wegen dem genauen modell

mal sehen

dann frag ich nommal was man dafür noch zahlen würde ;-)


----------



## cruelbikebench (6. Dezember 2007)

Einen tollen Freund hast Du da, wenn das so stimmt, wie Du's geschrieben hast... Oder hab ich was falsch verstanden und Du bekommst ein komplettes Bike dafür!


----------



## Speedpower (26. Februar 2008)

Du meintest nicht zufällig den hier oder?

http://cgi.ebay.de/FREERIDE-RAHMEN-...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## der-gute (26. Februar 2008)

doch

also was sagt ihr?


----------



## Piefke (26. Februar 2008)

Wie schon mal gesagt: zu teuer!


----------



## xMARTINx (26. Februar 2008)

viel zu teuer,das teil ist eigentlich nicht mehr viel wert schon allein aufgrund des alters


----------



## der-gute (3. März 2008)

was würdet ihr für den rahmen noch zahlen?

rahmen alleine und vielleicht n paar parts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlüpferknoten (3. März 2008)

Garnichts ! 

Weiter Sparen und ne neue Sau Kaufen


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (3. März 2008)

Dann gib doch bei ebay den Startbetrag ein und hoffe, das sich niemand mehr dafür interessiert.
Was du nicht brauchst, verklopfst du wieder in der Bucht und gut is, oder was willste hören ?

Das Ding is zu teuer !


----------



## klana_radikala (2. April 2008)

hätte eine frage:
ich bin gerade in einer schweren entscheidungsphase zwischen einem demo8, einem turner dhr und einer ALUTECH WILDSAU DH

könnt ihr mir sagen was die wildsau besser macht als die anderen 2?


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (2. April 2008)

Passt zwar nicht hier rein, aber du kriegst trotzdem eine Antwort.

Zu allererst würde ich persönlich keine Wildsau DH nehmen, sonder einen Keiler. Der fährt sich durch den tieferen Schwerpunkt wesentlich schneller durch die Ecken und müsste insgesamt auch etwas leichter sein.
Bei Alutech hast du eben die Möglichkeiten dein Bike auch maßlich auf dich abstimmen zu lassen( Zwischengrößen).
Außerdem kannst du dich farblich austoben und du hast andere verschiedene Möglichkeiten wie z.B der Hinterbaubreite, einer ISCG Aufnahme, Steckachse oder nicht, und so weiter (Siehe Homepage, oder frage Jürgen).
Dann gibt es noch die Möglichkeiten verschiedene Dämpfer und Gabeln als Frameset zu ordern, oder sogar ein Komplettbike zusammenzustellen.
Kurzum, du hast mehr Möglichkeiten ein Custombike zu realisieren.
Technisch gesehen nehmen die sich alle wahrscheinlich nicht viel, es dürfte daher eher eine Frage des Geschmacks sein.

So, jetzt kannste weiter hirnen ! Viel Spass bei deiner Entscheidungsfindung !

Letztlich ist es egal wie du dich entscheidest, Hauptsache es ist ein Alutech !


----------



## klana_radikala (2. April 2008)

es währen alle 3 komplettbikes, geld für ein komplett neues hab ich leider nicht als lehrlingt

ich wollte nur konkret wissen was der vorteil einer wildsau dh (passt namentlich super zu mir) gegnüber eines turner dhr o. eines demo 8 ist

mfg


----------



## der-gute (5. April 2008)

Moin

wieder mal ich





ich bekomm den Rahmen wohl für 600 Euro inklusive Brunn 1.5 Steuersatz und Sattelstütze

Irgendwie lässt mich der Rahmen nicht los. Ich kenn den Kerl ja gut und weiss, das das Rad nicht oft gefahren ist.

Was sagt ihr bei dem Preis? immer noch "nicht kaufen"
Ich würd wohl die Maguras, den Brunn 1.5 Vorbau und die RaceFace Kurbel dazu nehmen.
würde die Wildsau mit Marzocchi 66, Hope Pro II und Saint Schaltung aufbauen.

Was sacht ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (6. April 2008)

wie gross bistn du? 2Meter?


----------



## Dirtnea (6. April 2008)

Also wenns dir beim Probefahrn gefällt würd ich den rahmen nehmen,aber shimano saint???naja aber jedem des seine!


----------



## der-gute (6. April 2008)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> wie gross bistn du? 2Meter?



Nein, 196 cm

;-)


Und Saint wurde grade schon überdacht...

Da der Rahmen ein 1.5 Steuersatz hat, kommt eigentlich nur eine Marzocchi 66 oder RockShox Totem in Frage.

Oder doch ein Reduziersteuersatz und eine Doppelbrücke wie Boxxer, 40 oder 888?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (6. April 2008)

der-gute schrieb:


> Nein, 196 cm
> 
> ;-)



ah ok,ich meinte nur weil der Rahmen recht gross is!aber bei 196 wirds wohl gehn und notfalls kann man ja noch das Sattelrohr kürzen!also ich hab ne Wildsau die is noch älter und bin immer noch sehr zufrieden damit (bzw meine Freundin)für 600 Tacken isses meiner Meinung nach ein gutes Angebot!
wie wärs denn mit 66 und Reduziersteuersatz?


----------



## der-gute (6. April 2008)

Wenn  ich ne Totem oder ne 66 kaufe, dann lass ich den Brunn Steuersatz drin.
1.5 is nicht schlecht.

Die 200 Euro Aufpreis von der billigsten 66/Totem zur 1.5 Gabel kostet ja dann der neue Steuersatz und die Funktion is ja bei den 1.5 Gabeln besser.

1 1/8 würd ich nur für ne Doppelbrücke machen...


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (7. April 2008)

In welchem Fred sollen wir jetzt eigentlich antworten, hast ja nochmal einen aufgemacht ?
Wie schon gesagt, schmeiß den Steuersatz raus, der taugt nichts auf Dauer.


----------



## timbowjoketown (7. April 2008)

Die Funktion ist bei 1.5 Gabeln besser?? Also das musst Du mir mal erklÃ¤ren. Klar ist die Kombination steifer, aber warum sollten die Gabeln besser funktionieren? Ich wÃ¼rde auch auf jeden Fall einen anderen Steuersatz verbauen, mit einem Acros hÃ¤ttest Du zum Beispiel etwas gutes von einer deutschen Firma und liegst bei ca. 100 â¬. Falls Interesse an einem gebrauchten besteht, einfach PN an mich!


----------



## der-gute (7. April 2008)

meinte nur, das 1.5 wohl steifer is

ich überleg noch, ob ich den rahmen nehmen soll.

hab grade die gabel hier gefunden:
http://www.bikestore.cc/product_info.php/products_id/13447.html

die wäre auch 1.5


----------



## Marina (7. April 2008)

wenn du mehr steifigkeit willst, dann nimm ne doppelbrücke, oder gibt es für dich einen ausschlaggebenden grund für 1.5?
denn hohe steifigkeit brauchst bei hoher geschwindigkeit udn dazu schwerem gelände udn wnen du damit richtig rocken willst würd ich sowieso zu ner doppelbrücke raten. hatte in der hardride bereits ne 66 und ne boxxer in sachen spurhalten is ne doppelbrücke sooooo viel besser! und wenn ne 66 wür dich dir nur alles ab 2007 empfehlen, ich hatte ne 05er 66RC und das is absoluter murks in dem bike im vergleich zu meiner boxxer team. 
bin auch definitiv GEGEN den steuersatz, schmeiß das ding raus, leg dir was langlebigeres zu und steig auf 1 1/8 um, hats ne viel bessere auswahlmöglichkeit.
gegen den rahmen an sich finde ich spricht aber nichts. der preis is ok. kennst du die unterschiede in der geometrie im vergleich zu den aktuellen modellen?


----------



## Split (7. April 2008)

Also wenn du mehr Freeride fahren willst, würde ich zur Singlecrown dentieren.
Denn durch 1.5 und z.B ner Boxxer ist der Einschlagwinkel sehr klein.
Aber man kann sich daran gewöhnen.

Zur Steuersatzfrage
-ich würde den Alutech 1.5 mit Reduzierkonen oder einen Reset WAN.5 nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (7. April 2008)

Marina schrieb:


> wenn du mehr steifigkeit willst, dann nimm ne doppelbrücke, oder gibt es für dich einen ausschlaggebenden grund für 1.5?
> denn hohe steifigkeit brauchst bei hoher geschwindigkeit udn dazu schwerem gelände udn wnen du damit richtig rocken willst würd ich sowieso zu ner doppelbrücke raten. hatte in der hardride bereits ne 66 und ne boxxer in sachen spurhalten is ne doppelbrücke sooooo viel besser! und wenn ne 66 wür dich dir nur alles ab 2007 empfehlen, ich hatte ne 05er 66RC und das is absoluter murks in dem bike im vergleich zu meiner boxxer team.
> gegen den rahmen an sich finde ich spricht aber nichts. der preis is ok.


 kann ich nur bestätigen!Allerdings ist in unsrer Wildsau ne 06er 66 und die ist absolut super!schau mal bei cnc bikes rein da hab ich neulich a paar günstige Gabeln gesehn!Viel Spass beim Schrauben


----------



## mani.r (7. April 2008)

bevor du das bike kaufst, würde ich überlegen was du überhaupt damit machen willst.
wenn es in richtung freeride geht dann wäre die travis ganz gut. mittlerweile bekommt man wieder richtig gute qualität von manitou. 
wenn du nur im bikepark unterwegs bist und downhill fahren willst dann passt eine 888 ganz gut.
steuersätze gibt es wie sand am meer. da wirst schon den richtigen finden.


----------

